# PaintTool SAI - additional brushes/etc?



## Aheria (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone have any addons for SAI? I've just begun using it for a little more than inking and was wondering if there were any accessories such as brush kits etc I should have for it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 26, 2009)

See this person's submission. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2111687/


----------



## Aheria (Sep 27, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> See this person's submission. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2111687/



Thank you kindly: I think that was what I was looking for!! I mean specifically. I knew someone had brushes, I didnt' know who.


----------

